# Lionel Tender Whistle WS-85 / WS-75



## TJ Engineer (Jul 24, 2018)

Working on tender whistle, and getting ready to put back together. It is either a WS-85 or WS-75. Have not run it yet to find out. Part diagram says the brush plate (WS-66) has *grease retainer WS-53. Instructions for lubrication say to use oil. Which is correct? I am contemplating inserting wick material in the grease retainer saturated with grease (high-temp automotive wheel bearing grease). I had to clean the commutator and brushes of all the black grease junk from all the surfaces and don't want the lubricant migrating to these areas again. Any suggestions?*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's proper protocol, but I use 5W-30 motor oil on wick material, and have had good results. The motor oil never gums up over time; whereas grease would likely harden and gum.

My two cents, anyway.

Good luck!

TJ


----------

